# Clutch gone on car but it was only replaced in May - warranty?



## amtc (9 Oct 2016)

My mam was on the m50 today. It's a 2010 Hyundai. Nct passed last week. She had the clutch replaced in May at main dealer. Anyway we were going off the Liffey Valley slip road and it starts losing power. Then smoke starts billowing out of the left side of the bonnet and there was a horrible burning smell. Pulled into the side. It's now towed back to the dealer who agreed it was the clutch. I'm assuming this is covered under warranty?


----------



## newirishman (10 Oct 2016)

Clutch replaced in May? should be covered by warranty, in any case, i'd push the dealership very hard as this is unusual.
However, it might be worth having a look at your mum's driving style as the clutch going out in 6 years is unusual as well.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2016)

newirishman said:


> However, it might be worth having a look at your mum's driving style as the clutch going out in 6 years is unusual as well.


Yep. Clutches go when people don't change gear properly or at the right revs.


----------



## ashambles (10 Oct 2016)

Did they replace the flywheel while replacing the clutch? If not my largely ill informed guess is they should have. Last time I had to get a clutch replaced, the flywheel was resurfaced.

However flywheels particularly the ones for many diesels can be expensive.


----------



## mathepac (10 Oct 2016)

My car is on its 2nd clutch and flywheel with 128k miles on the clock. Replaced the originals at 50k miles with "better than original" with Sachs Performance clutch and Sachs Dual-mass fly-wheel. They've lasted 8 years and close to 80k miles so far, including brisk progress "sur le continent" a few times and in the UK. I replaced the original battery last winter. Skoda 1.9 TDI vRS 6 speed.


----------



## amtc (11 Oct 2016)

My mam's been driving for 40 years in a variety of cars. She is a very good driver.  No clutch issues. Dealer said 550 to replace.


----------



## mathepac (11 Oct 2016)

I'd sue him in the small claims court under the consumer legislation. Unless consumers do this, we'll allow them to continue to duck and dive and avoid their responsibilities in their Dell boy fashion.


----------



## amtc (11 Oct 2016)

This is a main Hyundai dealer. I'm quite disgusted. Clutch was replaced 23 may. My mam drove it maybe twice as she was out of country from early June. I had to drop my own car in for service and my dad his during July so we drove it periodically. Granted mine was a 2k trip. Total mileage on car 34k. Mam only back from trip on sat and this was her second trip in it. Main dealer saying is serviceable fault...don' t know what that means. So 550. All of us driving a number of years...my dad 60, my mam 40 and me 25 and no other clutches in Renaults (mine) Opel's ( my dad's) Nissan (mam) Fords (all) any trouble. Garage not budging.


----------



## demoivre (11 Oct 2016)

Not sure what comeback your mother has but if she doesn't have any come back, and I'm *not* saying she doesn't, you could try getting the parts on http://www.micksgarage.com/  , http://www.findapart.ie/ or http://www.breakeryard.com/ and get a mechanic to do the repairs. Personally wouldn't touch a main dealer for repairs.


----------



## LS400 (11 Oct 2016)

Before you consider going to the courts, how long did she have the car for before getting the clutch replaced in May.
Different cars have different driving styles and can take some getting use to. 

Did you or your dad notice anything wrong when you both drove the car. Before smoke starts billowing out from the gearbox/bonnet, you would notice a horrendous smell of burning.
I have replace the clutch once on my car with over 100k on the clock, Yet, loaned it to my mother for a weekend, also driving over 40 years and it came back with an awful smell of clutch burn.

You can burn a clutch out in days. If you Mother has had the car for years previously without issues, then there is a problem here.
What I would do is, have the clutch replaced at another garage, having the car and worn parts inspected by an independent assessor. Depending on the outcome, then head to the courts for full reimbursement of all costs.


----------



## twofor1 (11 Oct 2016)

An elderly relation bought a new Hyundai, 2 years and only 10,000 Kms later, he was on his third replacement clutch.

Hyundai said not covered under warranty as it was abused, which in fairness it was, constantly revving the engine with clutch half engaged, the non main dealers who replaced the last two said modern clutches which are no longer made with asbestos are fine if used properly, but unlike older clutches they cannot take any abuse, one said he was aware of a clutch been replaced on a new Toyota with only 600 Kms on it.


----------



## amtc (11 Oct 2016)

It was bought from new. The first time the clutch went it was on for pre nct with local mechanic and he noticed it sticking. Mam was aware of this. He was going on holidays so went to main dealer for that one. I drove the car myself Saturday as did my mam. No issue. Happened all of a sudden. I was in the car and just suddenly lost power. My dad was service manager for a garage and he drove it Fri..nothing. Anyway it has to be fixed...


----------



## amtc (13 Oct 2016)

Update... So we get the car back today. Drove back to house 3km to drop off my dad. Put car into reverse to get out of drive way. Car reversed all right but then wouldn't go into any other gear. Currently marooned on road waiting for tow truck.


----------



## newirishman (13 Oct 2016)

Somebody at that garage clearly doesn't know what s/he is doing. that is shocking....


----------



## amtc (13 Oct 2016)

It's a main dealer. In Dublin 15. Had cheek to ask for a fiver tonight when went back in, as NCT noticed rear light over numberplate gone, to replace bulb. You can guess reaction!


----------



## roker (28 Nov 2016)

Purple said:


> Yep. Clutches go when people don't change gear properly or at the right revs.


No, likely problem riding the clutch at traffic lights


----------



## Purple (28 Nov 2016)

roker said:


> No, likely problem riding the clutch at traffic lights


That as well


----------

